# I *need* a positive thought! Losing motivation... glum.



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

So glum, and uninspired. Christmas is coming up so fast, and all of the projects I've completed look so dull and look like things you'd see in a Goodwill clearance bin  I have a sinking feeling that all of my gifts are going to get the "Umm.. gee.. thanks how nice..(hidden embarrassment) thanks..."

Every project I should have completed by now has been a "re-do" at least twice. I have had it up to "here" with unraveling, trying to sift through wads of tangles, and picking out cat hairs from my stitches.

Hours of crochet and knitting are really getting me down. It used to be so cheerful and fun! Now it's a chore.

How can I get that happy Christmas spirit again? Do I just need new yarn to inspire me? or ideas? 

This all is seems like such tedious work to me, when it used to be a happy nice thing to do hand made things for everyone. Sighs.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

kristinacavaz said:


> So glum, and uninspired. Christmas is coming up so fast, and all of the projects I've completed look so dull and look like things you'd see in a Goodwill clearance bin  I have a sinking feeling that all of my gifts are going to get the "Umm.. gee.. thanks how nice..(hidden embarrassment) thanks..."
> 
> Every project I should have completed by now has been a "re-do" at least twice. I have had it up to "here" with unraveling, trying to sift through wads of tangles, and picking out cat hairs from my stitches.
> 
> ...


kristinacavaz, sorry you're not up to peachy--put on your fave XMS music, have a hot toddy, and I positively believe some retail therapy is in order; as for the handmade: Don't sweat the small stuff--you could start therapy at

http://www.etsy.com [even if just window shopping ]

Hope your're feeling better soon!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

kristinacavaz said:


> So glum, and uninspired. Christmas is coming up so fast, and all of the projects I've completed look so dull and look like things you'd see in a Goodwill clearance bin  I have a sinking feeling that all of my gifts are going to get the "Umm.. gee.. thanks how nice..(hidden embarrassment) thanks..."
> 
> Every project I should have completed by now has been a "re-do" at least twice. I have had it up to "here" with unraveling, trying to sift through wads of tangles, and picking out cat hairs from my stitches.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness ...... I thought you were writing about me !!

I'm going to read every book I can lay my hands on, as reading is another great love of mine.

Hang in there Kristina, you are not alone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorry you are not feeling very great. Maybe you just need to put down all the knitting and crocheting for family and friends and just do something for _you_!


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I am right there with you! This morning I was thinking about the things that I have knit for my family for Christmas and how mediocre they were and how I just do not have the motivation or desire to finish what I need to finish knitting for Christmas. The joy is gone.
Maybe you should put the knitting aside for a bit and do something else that gives you joy. This time of year places so many demands on our time. Sometimes taking a break is just what we need.
While writing this I have decided to do my best and try to finish my daughter's stocking. but if I don't, since she is coming home this year, I will put a note in her stocking, the one that I made for her when she was born, telling her about it and will give it to her in the new year. Giving myself permission to take a break from it, who knows, it might just get done.
Now to write those Christmas cards and do that baking and cleaning. But first a coffee.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Taking some time away from it is a great idea. I would also pick just one project (perhaps the one closest to being finished? Or the one you enjoy working on the most?) to work on when you are ready to pick it up again. Finishing something will give you a boost and you will be surprised how nice your projects look. It is tough trying to do handcrafts to a deadline. Would it be possible to make some other gift arrangement for at least some of them, and then you will be ahead on knitted gifts for 2016.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Stop beating yourself up my lovely. Why do you need to make things for others? Take some time out and pamper yourself. Make something for yourself with some new wool and new patterns. Try a different craft. How about doing a bit of watercolour painting? We are all too hard on ourselves and when things fail we feel like failures. I am so like you and i do understand. Take care of yourself and let us know how you get on.


----------



## GabriellaF65 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

